# R.I.P. nox@



## joneum@ (Dec 14, 2015)

https://twitter.com/FreeBSDHelp/status/676283362563215360


----------



## SirDice (Dec 14, 2015)

That was 4 months ago.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 14, 2015)

Yes, but most of us did not know about it until yesterday.  nox@ was a nice person who did good work, and those of us who got to interact with him were lucky.


----------

